# FF pregnant blue Moscow guppy



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a pregnant blue Moscow guppy that needs a new home as soon as possible, I have just treated her with parasite tabs but I think that the other female died due to stress and not a disease. I do not want her to become food. I would keep her but I do not want to have fry, and the male to female ration is way off. I think she should be quarantined none the less, just to be on the safe side 
Thanks in advance 
Candy


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

me me me. I'll take her


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Smiladon. There is one ahead of you if that doesn't work out I will let you know. Thank you for your guys interest.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone. She has now been re-homed.


----------

